# 'wellness exam' necessary?



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I just got an email from my vet reminding me that it is time for a Annual Wellness Exam, with a Heartworm Test and Intestinal Parasite Screen. My vizsla is 1.5yrs and healthy, and I was thinking to only do these annual exams when she would be older.

I found an old thread with most people saying that they take their dogs to do such exam. However, I've been to many different vets and still feel like they are mainly concerned with my money and not my dog's health, and am a bit skeptical to whether such an exam is necessary. However, as a first time dog owner, I realize I might be wrong.


I was wondering, did anybody ever take their dog to the annual exam when healthy and then found out there was something seriously wrong?
Or are then any benefits to such an exam that I don't realize?


(Please don't get me wrong: it's not just about saving money: I would spent everything I have to save my dog's life (and that's why I have pet insurance ), but I just wonder if an annual exam is unnecessary for a young dog)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We did it, but we have to for the daycare. 

Will be interested to hear other feedback.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine always go to their annual exams.
Mine are necessary, if I want to buy heartworm preventive from her. Texas has a year round problem with mosquitoes, heartworm preventive is a must.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes..the dreaded card! I just got mine. In the past, 'wellness exams' consisted if giving the dog annual vaccines. I am required by law to vaccinate every x years for rabies, and since we live in a high mosquito area, I need to get an annual heartworm test in order to get prescribed heartworm prevention.

What I am going to do different this year is ask for a titer test to measure her immunity to the other diseases rather than unnecessarily vaccinating her. I know they won't like it, but one more eye roll, I'm out the door.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's good for creating a baseline record of health. If something difficult to detect occurs later, you'll have a better timeline. Another reason to go is to build a good relationship with your vet and staff. It's also a nice as a training/socialization moment. 

I'm right there with you on not wanting to spend money unnecessarily and a healthy skepticism for vet practices, though. We're going to end up spending that money on our dogs anyway!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I take mine to the vet at least once a year for either a check up or their shots if they are due. In my case, taking Cash to the vet is like his birthday present since he has a bromance with the vet. . I'm also lucky in that I've been going to the same vet for years and he's fantastic! I truly believe that he has the dog's best interest at heart and I don't feel that he runs unnecessary tests just to pad his wallet. I know that not everyone can say that, but I just feel good about the vet seeing the dogs once a year to make sure everything is in good shape.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. It's always good to hear what others are doing. 

All her vaccinations are up to date, and we've actually been at the vet quite a lot in the last year, but I guess more socializing wouldn't hurt 

I like the idea of a baseline record of her health: this would be her first exam like this.

I'm not giving her heartworm meds bc not very prevelant in this area and especially now it's not mosquito season. 

So far no stories of vets detecting something during a checkup. 

I guess next to do: call some other vets about the price. My current vet (in San Diego,CA) would charge $130. 

Looks like Kafka might be getting an expensive xmas present this year


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I am taking my V to the vet in a few days. He is only nine months old and is up with all his vaccinations. He lost his tags (registration and rabies) in the park and I need the replacement tags. I also don't want to give him a lot of meds so I want to ask for parasites and worms tests (so we only treat if we need to). I realize the vet does an exam every time you show up, so might just do everything at once. However, if she one more time tells me she want to neuter him, I am out looking for another vet! I already wrote myself in his medical record book "Do NOT neuter!" after two times she told me they neuter every male, but keep females intact. But this is another story and I don't want to steal this post's main topic.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Good point! Forgot about the the fact I'm not going to spay her right now..oh and they are not going to do it since I'm not going to totally de-sex my dog.

Sorry...going back in my cave... :-\


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

An office call/physical exam at Willie's Vet is $40.

He keeps his prices down deliberately because (1) he has a conscience, and (2) he actually cares about his patients and doesn't want people to avoid Vet visits just because of the money. 

Maybe you should look around for a different Vet. ;D

Willie goes to the Vet once a year, at the minimum.


----------

